# Donkey or Llama for Guard?



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

I have decided I need a goat gaurder. I have a herd of about 20 and I just lost one sweet little week old kid  The kid is missing and no remains have been found, but the neighbors say they have lost three and they think it is coyotes. I think it someone's dog but either way, I still want something out there protecting my herd.

LGD can't be done. My husband could never have a dog sleep outdoors, our two dogs sleep with us. He might say the dog would stay outside, but I know any new dog would wind up eating bon bons on the couch after a gravy dinner right next to hubby 

Plenty of donkeys and llamas are available in my area, but which is the better choice? I want my goats protected from dogs or coyotes, there are not mountain lions or big cats in my area and I want an animal that is not expensive to maintain.

Thanks!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

My Mule is very attached to my goats, I say Donkey, but I am an equine fan and my opinion is strictly bias based not on whats *better* at guarding.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

From what I undersatnd from my DD best friend... Llamas are very protective (she has two), and pending on type, will provide you with lots of fiber and love.... Sorry to hear about the missing kid... it would just break my hart.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

We did a lot of research on this before getting guard animals. We have a donkey and will be adding a llama to our fiber herd soon, so I'll be able to give you a first hand answer soon! In the meantime, these are my opinions:

Our donkey is SUPER protective. Every new animal - be it cat, dog, squirrel or chicken, gets a "talking to". With any animal that doesn't back down immediately after the snort, stomp and ears back treatment, the donkey will start kicking. I can't believe some of the chickens survived this! But the donk also responds to what she sees us being friendly to. She now respects that my dog is allowed on the farm (it goes no further than that!) but other dogs are certainly not!

As far as llamas go, What I understood was that they are more of a deterrent just because they are big and will charge an animal. If something actually gets in the pasture and doesn't back down from a charge (most domestic dogs don't seem phased by our donkey's initial approach), the llama doesn't really have any attack mechanism. Coyotes are probably looking for an easy meal, but dogs seem to be braver (actually, I think it's stupider, but that's another story!). I truly believe that if my dog really wanted to get in the goat pasture, the donkey would have to actually cause her harm before she understood she wasn't wanted in there.

So I vote donkey for aggressive animal problems and llama for a more passive protection. But I don't have personal experience with the llama so I can't say for sure!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not have either one at the moment, but a couple different people that I know have llamas. I would opt for the llama. I do not care if the protective animal kills or harms the predator. I just want my animals safe. The only animal that I have heard of a llama actually killing was a racoon (it stomped it). From what people with llamas have told me......if their llama senses a threat, it herds the animals into the barn.......and then tends to the predator.....and, apparently, its size is adequate to intimidate predators, and persuade them to look elsewhere for an easy meal.
People do say to only get one llama. If you have 2 or more then they will not bond to the animals that you want them to protect. And everyone I talked with recommended getting a female.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have a llama & she does just that. Will herd them in the barn. Although nothing major can get in my pasture as it is done in cattle panels & we don't have a dog or coyote problem.

I had a couple of mini donkeys & also a standard. I caught the minis swinging a small goat by it's neck. They had been raised with goats, but I still caught them biting them on occasion. So, I vote llama.


----------



## farmerjane (Jan 4, 2009)

I have two llamas and two standard donkeys, I find the donkeys are too rough with the goats and sheep. The llamas, while they are not friendly animals are very efficient.


----------



## Tenn_Farmer (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a medium size donkey and I had bought four goats that I was keeping in the barn until my goat pasture was finished. Well one of the goats got out and my donkey started chasing it around the barn trying to stomp it.  So I would vote for a Llama also.

Tammy


----------



## Tervetuloa (May 2, 2007)

Just something quick to add. I showed llamas in 4H and not every llama is cut out for guarding livestock. Some just don't bond to the sheep or goats. I have no idea beyond that in how to find a suitable guard llama. Just wanted to let you know so you didn't buy the first llama that you found and have it end up as a disappointment.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

It's the same with donkeys - don't just get any ol' donkey either! Any guard animal (LGD, donkey, llama) should be from a working line and already raised/trained for the duty. With LGDs and donkeys, you can easily lose stock because of their aggression. Not knowing as much about llamas, I think they would probably just ignore their "duties" and not guard but wouldn't necessarily be harmful to your animals.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Get a DOG and train your DH


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get a DOG and train your DH


I agree. I have three dogs in the house/bed, but the LGD's belong outside with the goats and sheep. They do an excellent job of protecting them. I have Maremma's.


----------

